# Roundworm Treatment



## ErisAlpine (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi.

I am looking for some info on a roundworm treatment called Pyran. It was given to my dog by a vet but instead of it being in a bottle or any kind of packaging, the pills were in a blank white envelope. No written info being given with them, just the pills. I tried researching these pills online because I would like to know what exactly my dog is taking but it seems there is only limited information on Pyran.

My questions are.

1. Has anyone here ever had to have their dog treated with Pyran?
2.How long does it take for them to take effect?
3.Are there any known side effects that goes with this medication or anything for me to be worried about?
4.Were they fully effective on your dog?

My dog was given Pyran about a day or two ago and today he has started vomiting and having diarrhea again. Worms are still present in both his stool and vomit, and again he has lost his appetite, after feeling much better the last couple of days. Is this normal symptoms to have a day or two after taking this medication? Do I need to be fearing a intestinal blockage? He was healthy as can be yesterday.

I half think the vet is more toxic than good for him so I am in fear of having to bring him back to her.

Editing to say, I was just told that the worms are not wriggling around anymore when he expels them from his body, so I must assume they are dead, is this the work of Pyran? I am out of town right now so he is in care of my husband, so all I really have to go by is what he is telling me over phone. Very worried here.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

by pyran i'm guessing you mean pyrantel? pyrantel is a gentle dewormer and even okay to be used in nursing dogs.

the dead worms would obviously be due to the dewormer...

i would attribute diarrhea to a sever case of worms more than pyrantel. i wouldn't worry. the lethargy could easily be from the vomiting/lack of nutrition he's receiving.

ANY vet from privately owned to ASPCA would use pyrantel to treat roundworms. there is nothing wrong with your vet.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Did your husband take in a fecal sample? Pyrantel Pamoate it effective against roundworms and hookworms only. So having a fecal floatation done is important to make sure that all parasites are gone. It will check for everything roundworms, hookworms, whipworms, giardia, and coccidia. It does not check for tapeworms. If your pup has tapeworm you will see the segments sticking to the rectum they look like grains of rice. The rest of the parasites (except for roundworm) are microscopic so you will not see them in your puppies stool.


----------



## ErisAlpine (Nov 13, 2009)

Far as I know he did not take a fecal sample in even though I kept insisting he did. I am a 100% sure they are roundworms and he did take my dog back to the vet with him to be examined when he got those pills. 

I referred to the Pills as Pyran because they have Pyran written on them, they are small pinkish orange in color with lines across them. I am going to see what I can find for Pyrantel Pamoate.

Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## ErisAlpine (Nov 13, 2009)

I looked it up and there is a vast amount of info circulating about Pyrantel Pamoate, but from what I have gathered from the limited information I received about "Pyran" it appears to be something different, I found myself directly at the supplier of Pyran's website, and from what I gathered in comparisons, it is not the same medication. From what I understand, I could be wrong here, Pyran is exclusively distributed in Canada only, I could be wrong though.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Poor Lars...he just can't seem to win can he? I am surprised the vet even prescribed anything without having done a fecal float. If Lars isn't any better on Monday, a stool sample to the vet is in order along with Lars. 

I have never had my dogs react bad to any type of worm treatment. Lars may just have a more sensitive tummy (even tho he's that big bad mean dog! ). And unfortunately, this stuff seems to happen when you aren't there so you don't know exactly what is going on.

I would suggest that you withhold food and don't let him drink a lot of water at a time until tomorrow. Kind of like when you are vomiting. Then a very bland diet (others on here will know what that would be).

Good luck and let us know how he does. Big {{{{}}}} to Lars!


----------



## ErisAlpine (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Alpha. You know after the recent experience we had with her, I am not surprised she never done a fecal test.

The worst part is that I am not there, Because of that fact, I think I am obsessing over him, I just got off the phone from calling like 20 different vets in this area and surrounding areas, and none of them seem to be operating at this time on a Saturday. I just want to know if what he is experiencing is normal after taking his medicine, no appetite, refusal to drink water, and hubby just told me that he hasn't had a bowl movement or vomited since last night, but Im sure that is because he has nothing in his system. Right now all he wants to do is lay around as sleep and Lars is normally a pretty active and happy dog. I am worried about possible dehydration or intestinal blockage from those worms because from what I gathered, I think he has a severe case.

I will immediately find out what would be a good bland diet for him to follow if he should eat, and in a hour here I am going out to get him a new muzzle so the vet wont have a excuse to not look at my big mean scary dog. And plus Ill probably get him a bunch of new toys just so he will know i was thinking of him while I was gone.

Once again thank you so much, you are a huge help


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Actually, the fact that he wants to sleep is not uncommon. Unlike us humans, if dogs feel bad, they sleep. When did you start the medicine? Your husband needs to keep a close eye on him and try to get him to drink a little water. It sucks that this happened on a weekend (typical) but most vets aren't open much past noon on Sat. He should be ok until Monday, but I would be there when they opened the doors and demand that the look at Lars, his stool and whatever else needs to be done.

Is there an E-Vet in your area. A call to them might be in order.

Keep us posted.


----------



## ErisAlpine (Nov 13, 2009)

Ooh, what is a E vet??

My hubby is trying to get a hold of the vet who seen him last, I am just waiting for him to call me back so I can know what she told him.

I asked my hubby to check his gums because I fear dehydration, he says theyy appear normal and his nose seems cold and wet so I don't know, he hasn't seen Lars drink water but says it does look like there is less in the bowl then there was earlier, He went out to get chicken/rice to make a little for Lars to try(I researched bland diet and that is what I came up with for Lars circumstances) Lars wanted nothing to do with it, but my hubby did get him some new treats and Lars did have one. The only thing Lars seems to want to eat is grass though, my mother just told me that that is good but I still don't know. I bought Lars some really cool stuff and can't wait to go home and give him, all his new goodies. They had squeaky chew toys that had names of stuff dogs tend to not be so fond of, I made sure I got him the one that said vet thinking of his recent experience with the last one lol.

He just threw up and my hubby says he looks like he lost a lot of weight, Lars normally has a somewhat pudgy look to him. I am hoping he can reach the vet, she lives right at the clinic(or at least her home is attached) so hopefully she can be reached.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Emergency Vet. More hugs to Lars from Roxxy. She wants him to get better.


----------

